# How does DIAC verify work experience?



## baphomet (Sep 23, 2012)

Does anybody know any details about what DIAC does in order to verify the work experience described in the reference letters?

Thanks.


----------



## baphomet (Sep 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

baphomet said:


> Does anybody know any details about what DIAC does in order to verify the work experience described in the reference letters?
> 
> Thanks.


Not confirmed but I have heard if they have any doubts on your documentation, they can phone/email the employer directly or through registered background verification agency in your home country.


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

baphomet said:


> Does anybody know any details about what DIAC does in order to verify the work experience described in the reference letters?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi!
In my case they phoned HR and company's deputy director who signed one of my reference letters.

Conversation with Deputy Director. They told that they were from the embassy. They asked few questions regarding facts in reference letter. After that Deputy Director (as he told after to me) said that he knew the reason of the conversation, he knew about my plans to immigrate and he signed the letter for me and he confirms all the information in this letter. 

Conversation with Head of HR (as she told me later). They told that they were from the embassy. They were not very polite. They asked a lot of questions sometimes, sometimes a bit weird ones. They said that they were going to phone some other departments in the company, however, I don't know anything about existance of these calls.

Note 1. There were no contact details of HR in the document set I provided to DIAC.

Note 2. All the information in my document set was fair and I divulged information about my immigration plans in advance due to probability of such calls, so I was not too concerned about such verification.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Kman59 (Jan 11, 2013)

@Kostya- I am bit confused about the reference letter for work experience.
I want to know did you need this letter to the professional assessing body before sending it/ attaching it to Skill select? or

Can we just get the reference letter from the employer and attach it to skill select?


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Kman59 said:


> @Kostya- I am bit confused about the reference letter for work experience.
> I want to know did you need this letter to the professional assessing body before sending it/ attaching it to Skill select? or
> 
> Can we just get the reference letter from the employer and attach it to skill select?


Hi Kman59,

I submitted one reference letter to assessment body during skills assessment. There were different options for my assessment body (ACS), but it was much easier to provide them with reference letter(s).

Later, I submitted the same reference letter and one more to DIAC (after lodgement of the visa application). There is no such option to enclose reference letters with EOI in SkillSelect (at least, for 190 visa).

Hope this helps,

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Kman59 (Jan 11, 2013)

@Kostya- Thanks alot for getting back to me.

This makes sense. I am going to apply for Subclass 189,

So when I did the skills assessment I didnt give my work experience reference letter.So I will only give the letter to DIAC and hopefully it works.

And also do you how to decide related field work experience?

Thanks again


----------



## Kostya (Mar 27, 2012)

Kman59 said:


> @Kostya- Thanks alot for getting back to me.
> 
> This makes sense. I am going to apply for Subclass 189,
> 
> ...


Hi!

Do you mean which experience to mark as relevant to your occupation? I marked all experience which was considered to be relevant by skill assessment body. If you have any doubts, it might be better to underestimate experience due to additional checks performed by DIAC.

Regards,
Kostya


----------



## Kman59 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks Kostya, The information that you provided were really helpful !!!


----------



## kaurrajbir (Feb 7, 2013)

I got the experience letter dated oct 2012 from my company for skill assessment from Acs. My issue is that I completed 5 years in march 2013 and in the same company . So in order to claim points for 5 years do I have to obtain work experience letter with roles and responsibilities again in march 2013. Or Showing other proofs of employment with the same company such as salary slips, it returns etc will also do ??? I don't want to ask for work reference again as I got the first one with difficulty. I hope somebody could clarify on this Thanks in advance


----------



## Ruchi (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi All,

Need an advice regarding 189 visa. I am about to file EOI. In my ACS Skill Assessment , they have assesed the skill such that my job title are not exactly the same as they appear on my resume and experience letter.
I am a bit confused as to if i should be showing the job title same as what is their in skill assesment or what is there in the resume i have. This depends on what is required to be submitted as proof when i am filing the application.

It would be a great help if someone can provide me a right way to take this forward.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

kaurrajbir said:


> I got the experience letter dated oct 2012 from my company for skill assessment from Acs. My issue is that I completed 5 years in march 2013 and in the same company . So in order to claim points for 5 years do I have to obtain work experience letter with roles and responsibilities again in march 2013. Or Showing other proofs of employment with the same company such as salary slips, it returns etc will also do ??? I don't want to ask for work reference again as I got the first one with difficulty. I hope somebody could clarify on this Thanks in advance


If you are in same company which was last assessed by ACS - then you can use the same assessment with additional pay slips etc to prove that you are still in same company.
But its on CO - that he may ask updated reference letter but I think chances are less!


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

superm said:


> If you are in same company which was last assessed by ACS - then you can use the same assessment with additional pay slips etc to prove that you are still in same company.
> But its on CO - that he may ask updated reference letter but I think chances are less!


Even for me ACS assessment shows 7 years and 10 months,but I lodged my EOI after2 months to get 8 months.

The worst thing is I got my promotion letter after EOI submission(March) stating effective from January .


My acs assessment is for Senior Consultant and the remaining two months my promotion shows Principal Consultant.

But still I'm on the same roles and responsibilities..I don't know whats going to happen..


----------



## dedm (Nov 4, 2015)

Kostya said:


> Hi Kman59,
> 
> I submitted one reference letter to assessment body during skills assessment. There were different options for my assessment body (ACS), but it was much easier to provide them with reference letter(s).
> 
> ...


Were you ever asked to verify your work experience?


----------



## Eddi86 (May 13, 2020)

I am offshore applicant and want to evaluate my experience for the Engineering Technologist. Anyone pls tell me what exact task it needs to be in the reference letter?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Eddi86 said:


> I am offshore applicant and want to evaluate my experience for the Engineering Technologist. Anyone pls tell me what exact task it needs to be in the reference letter?


The tasks that you actually do in the company 
Cheers


----------



## Eddi86 (May 13, 2020)

NB said:


> The tasks that you actually do in the company
> Cheers


I check the tasks that the Engineer Technologist generally do explained here


https://www.yourcareer.gov.au/careers/233914/engineering-technologist




Engineering Technologists analyse and modify new and existing engineering technologies and apply them in the testing and implementation of engineering projects.

Here my question is that I generally do all these above task based on my background and education. But its not actual task of my duty. Can I explain that in my experience?


----------



## Eddi86 (May 13, 2020)

Anyone help me with that?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Eddi86 said:


> I check the tasks that the Engineer Technologist generally do explained here
> 
> 
> https://www.yourcareer.gov.au/careers/233914/engineering-technologist
> ...


It’s not clear what you are saying
On one hand you are saying that you generally do all the above tasks and then you go on to say that these are not your actual tasks
So you are either doing the tasks or you are not doing it
Which is correct ?
Cheers


----------



## Eddi86 (May 13, 2020)

NB said:


> It’s not clear what you are saying
> On one hand you are saying that you generally do all the above tasks and then you go on to say that these are not your actual tasks
> So you are either doing the tasks or you are not doing it
> Which is correct ?
> Cheers


My apologies maybe couldn’t explained my point.
according the engineer technologist the task should be analyse, modify new and existing engineering technologies and apply them in the testing and implementation. I work for the shipping company and supervise the packaging task. I do above task like discussing with my manager based on my degree and research experience. But these task are not in my job description to do.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Eddi86 said:


> My apologies maybe couldn’t explained my point.
> according the engineer technologist the task should be analyse, modify new and existing engineering technologies and apply them in the testing and implementation. I work for the shipping company and supervise the packaging task. I do above task like discussing with my manager based on my degree and research experience. But these task are not in my job description to do.


Your job description in not important 
What is important is what you actually do and what is certified that you do by your employer in the RnR 
The reference letter which you will get from your company will describe the tasks that you actually do and based on that the assessment will be done 
Cheers


----------

